# Is the Green Party relevant for people of colour? - dinner with Rashid Nix



## Chris Holt (Nov 28, 2016)

When: Thurs 8 December, 7pm for 7.30pm start
Where: Maria's Kitchen, 27 Streatham High Road, SW16 1DT
Deal: open to all and is free - you just pay for whatever you eat and drink

Rashid Nix is a film maker, Brixton boy, and a provocative and inspiring speaker. Come to dinner and hear him ask whether the Green Party is relevant to people of colour.


Rashid, who was the Green Party candidate in Herne Hill and West Norwood in the 2015 General Election and London Assembly candidate in 2016 is also the Green Party Equalities Spokesperson. 

He has worked as a Mentor Coordinator at Westminster Race Equality Council where he designed programmes targeting under achievement in Black and Minority Ethnic (BME) students. He also served on Westminster's diversity team advising members of the Metropolitan Police on effective engagement with London's ethnic communities. 

As a film director, Rashid is known for his 2010 film, Why Don't Black People Vote?, which explores political apathy in modern London.

All welcome:


----------



## ManchesterBeth (Nov 30, 2016)

no.


----------



## Sea Star (Dec 1, 2016)

Green Party should be relevant but isn't somewhere where anyone who isnt middle class, white and cis and neurotypical is going to feel as if they are welcome or that their contribution is wanted.
If you're not white, middle class and cis in the green party then get used to being talked over, having your own issues explained to you, and being told why your rights are less important than <insert their particular obsession here>.


----------



## urbanspaceman (Aug 6, 2020)

Green's Equality and Diversity Officer Suing Own Party for Racial Discrimination
					

The Green Party is being sued by their own equality and diversity officer over claims of racial discrimination by the party. First the Labour Party, now




					order-order.com
				




From Guido:

"The *Green Party is being sued by their own equality and diversity officer over claims of racial discrimination by the party*. _First the Labour Party, now the Greens…_*Rashid Nix*, who was until recently on the elected executive committee of the Green Party as the _“equality and diversity co-ordinator” _claims he was rejected from a paid party role in June because of his race. Nix previously told the _Morning Star _that he would take the complaint to an employment tribunal if talks with the party failed to reach a resolution. Guido has seen documents confirming the legal proceedings. _He is now fundraising the legal fees…"_

Anybody want to help him out with his legal fees ? He set up this £8,000 Gofundme two days ago, and so far raised an overall total of £0. Come on, let's show him some love.









						GREEN PARTY TO FACE RACE DISCRIMINATION TRIAL, organized by Rashid Nix
					

AFTER YEARS OF LOYAL SERVICE, I am sad to announce I am suing the Green Party… Rashid Nix needs your support for GREEN PARTY TO FACE RACE DISCRIMINATION TRIAL



					www.gofundme.com


----------



## CH1 (Sep 10, 2020)

urbanspaceman said:


> Green's Equality and Diversity Officer Suing Own Party for Racial Discrimination
> 
> 
> The Green Party is being sued by their own equality and diversity officer over claims of racial discrimination by the party. First the Labour Party, now
> ...


Can you clarify more? Rashid apparently said he was going to take an employment tribunal case against the Green Party.
I think the coalition introduced a fee for this - but that has now been abolished.
Therefore to actually launch a case would cost nothing - though obviously legal representation would cost - unless pro bono.
I am not familiar with the Green Party in terms of employees. They seem to have an office base in the Bricklayers Ar,ms area of Southwatk.
But how many on the payroll? Was Rashid actually an employee. I suspect not actually.


----------



## CH1 (Sep 10, 2020)

urbanspaceman further to the above I located a Morning Star article which gives more information Green Party equalities and diversity officer launches crowdfund to take party to court over alleged racism

Personally I'm always sad when politics gets legal.  Not only that, Rashid Nix was the Green Party candidate in two general elections in Dulwich and West Norwood.
He can be an effective speaker in big hustings meetings.


----------

